# ABANCAY



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow, que hermoso entorno natural posee, me gusto mucho.........!
el pueblo nomas luce algo quedado


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Abancay cuenta con haciendas coloniales y republicanas muy hermosas, lamentablemente muchas de ellas estan en precarias condiciones, ademas la ciudad es bastante bonita…


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Lindas las fotos! De verdad que se ve no muy mal para una ciudad que parece pueblo. Filter, una cosa, la tercera foto no es Abancay es Andahuaylas. Mi prueba es que la iglesia es la de San Pedro de la ciudad de Andahuaylas. Lindo Abancay!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Listo


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Chalaco es un experto conocedor de cada pueblo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

En verdad no me gusta mucho, no tiene el encanto de Ayacucho...nose, lo veo muy descuidado.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Plaza de Armas


















Municipalidad









Catedral


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

La ciudad en si no tiene nada de especial, un pueblo grande como cualquier otro. Lo que sí es verdaderamente espectacular es el entorno paisajístico de esta zona, desde el abra que está saliendo de la ciudad tienes el nevado Salqantay frente a tus narices y el cañón del Apurímac si miras para abajo. Uno de los paisajes más espectaculares que se pueden apreciar desde carretera alguna en el Perú. En general toda la ruta entre Abancay y Cusco (que se puede hacer en unas 4 horas sobre la vía totalmente asfaltada) es para quitar el aliento.


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

que grande es el peru muuuuu akgun dia lo conoceremos todo


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Pintoresco


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

me gusta muchoabancay se ve tan acogedora


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que paso?, quitaron la foto donde aparecia la iglesia principal de la ciudad.

La ciudad se ve bien...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

A mi me parece bonito Abancay, he llegado hasta Chalhuanca, hace un frio bravazo!!!!!!!!! pero el entorno natural la hace mucho mas hermoza, lo que si es cierto es que son ciudades algo descuidadas por los gobiernos. La riqueza mineral es increible, hay un par de compañìas canadienses de exploraciòn geològica en esa zona que han encontrado oro. 

Gracias por las fotos Filter, ahora estàn en mi collage del protector de pantalla de la compu


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

se be bmuy bien la plaza de armas


----------



## jhone17 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Andahuaylas y no Abancay*

las fotos q estan al principio no son de Abancay son de Andahuaylas traten de no confundir por q no son la misma cosa Andahuaylas es y sera mejor q Abancay siempre


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Lo que si veo muy mal, es que construyen edificios nuevos a un estilo que no va con el estilo tipico de los andes Peruanos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

casi todos los pueblitos de la sierra se parecen


----------



## jhone17 (Dec 13, 2005)

*te equivocas*

bueno te dire q te equivocas por q en todo caso diriamos q todos los pueblos de la costa son iguales por q compararia el callao con ica o pisco o ilo chincha o tumbes pues casi son lo mismo asi q no hagamos esas apreciaciones q son incorrectas cierto q algunas se aprecen pues tienen algun tipo de arquitectura uniforme en cierto grado pero no son iguales


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*CATEDRAL DE ABANCAY*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*ABANCAY...EL PÍCARO CARNAVAL ABANQUINO*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*LLAULLILLAY.....Planta del LLAULLI en flor,fuente de inspiración para cantarle al amor*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*PLAZA DE ARMAS DE ABANCAY (tranformación de original de KUBI-TO)*


----------



## cesar2727 (Jul 31, 2008)

estan bonitos los entornos natules que tiene, pero lo que no me gusta es que para ser una capital esta un poco olvidada, esperemos que en el futuro la realidad cambie para esta ciudad.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO... hasta en mis sueños escucho ese nombre, jajaja

Pd. lindas imágenes!!


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*PLAZA DE ARMAS DE ABANCAY*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*MERCADO CENTRAL DE ABASTOS DE ABANCAY*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*ANTIGÜO BILLAR ABANQUINO*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*PUERTA DE AMOR*


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

luis aguilar serrano :happy:




buenas pics


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*MONUMENTO A LA HEROÍNA ABANQUINA MICAELA BASTIDAS*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*TUNAL Ó NOPAL ABANQUINO*


----------



## FLOR DE ANÍS (May 2, 2009)

*MONOLITO DE SAYWITE*


----------



## FLOR DE ANÍS (May 2, 2009)

*ANTIGuA CAPILLA DE TAMBURCO*


----------



## Eduard505 (Feb 3, 2009)

Que linda esta ciudad, orgullo de nuestra serrania peruana, gracias amigo por las pictures


----------



## Eduard505 (Feb 3, 2009)

Como para colocarlas de fondo de pantalla


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*ABANCAY - RÍO MARIÑO.......DONDE TODO ES CARIÑO*


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

buenas fotos ... no sabia que micaela bastidas era de abancaysito

pd...

LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO...

tanto se repite tu nombre que parece spam

:spam1: je je


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*ILLANYA - Capilla en honor al Señor Justo Juez*


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

buenisimas fotos, luis aguilar serrano, no se me olvidara :lol:


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*PORTALES DE LA MUNICIPALIDAD DE ABANCAY*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*BELLA ABANQUINA*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Esto es un nuevo concepto en copyright.... me dificulta mucho poder apreciar las fotos


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ :rofl:

Ay, cómo me han hecho reír...:lol:

Lindas imágenes, compañero forista...discúlpame, ¿cómo es que te llamas??? Se me olvidó...

¡Saludos! :cheers:


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*BELLA ABANQUINA*

[


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Una ciudad poco vista en el foro ...*

¡¡Abancay!! ... ¿¿Y quién es el autor de las fotos?? :crazy2:



Canelita said:


> ^^ :rofl:
> 
> Ay, cómo me han hecho reír...:lol:
> 
> ...


Al parecer nuestro compañero forista está un poquito preocupado por su propiedad intelectual :rofl:


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Luis Aguilar Serrano, bonito nombre y lindas fotos de Abancay ciudad a la que hace decadas que no visito, pero tu nombre se ve mucho mejor en verde y a un lado de la foto, asi podemos apreciar los paisajes de tu ciudad natal.

gracias saludos


----------



## joelAqp (Aug 29, 2009)

Así es las fotos de Abancay estan chevere, tuve la oportunidad de visitar Abancay y la ciudad es muy acogedora, tranquila y muy bonita
Saludos :cheers:


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

bravo q hermoza ciudad Abancay!kay:


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Es por hacerse fama o para que no plagien sus fotos.

Abancay se ve zvre...entre cerros. Seguramente tiene lugares alejados con hermosos paisajes a visitar.


----------



## Martin`s (Feb 9, 2010)

*Abancaycito*

Bueno todos los Abanquinos cuanto estamos lejos de de nuestra tierra solemos llamarla de cariño Abancaycito:cheers: donde se disfruta muy bien.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmm.. que pena que este thread ya no tenga quien le provea de fotos, estaba tan interesante ... parece que nuestro compañero forista se resintió por las críticas que se le hizo a su "sutil" copyright.


----------



## Sam Conor (Nov 7, 2009)

Abancay debe ser hermoso como toda nuestra serrania lastima que exista mucha pobreza generada por la forma de gobierno unitario centralista copiada desde europa desde inicios de la republica que tenemos,que raro que copiamos todo de ee uu y no su forma de gobierno FEDERAL con una real descentralización,


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

Llegar a Abancay desde Cusco es muy chevere, la vista del pueblo en la ladera de una montaña al lado de un barranco es impresionante, al menos asi lo recuerdo, llegue alli de mochilero, el pueblo muy pero muy trankilo ;-)


----------



## edgood (May 26, 2009)

Que linda es Abancay, adoro esta ciudad, quizas mas de lo habitual porque mi amada esposa es abanquina. Es hermosa la ciudad al igual que sus bellas mujeres.


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Me agrada Abancay, sobre todo su entorno paisajístico, es muy hermoso, aunque veo que la ciudad está cometiendo el mismo error de las demás ciudades andinas, la de utilizar un tipo de arquitectura disonante en su centro histórico.....estas construcciones deberían hacerlas en las afueras de la ciudad en la parte moderna y conservar su parte antigua con sus construcciones típicas que son tan hermosas pero que parece no son muy apreciadas por nuestros hermanos andinos, saludossss :wave:


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Se ve muy descuidada la ciudad.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

La naturaleza y los alrededores bellos pero la ciudad en sí es pobre, descuidada, desordenada, atrazada y sin mayor atractivo, lamentablemente ese es una constante que se puede aplicar a todas las ciudades del Perú.

saludos


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Lo mas bonito de Abancay es su naturaleza.Lastima que no muestren mas fotos


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*RÍO MARIÑO (ABANCAY-APURÍMAC-PERU)*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*RÍO MARIÑO (ABANCAY-APURÍMAC-PERÚ)*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*RÍO MARIÑO (ABANCAY-APURÍMAC-PERÚ)*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*RÍO MARIÑO (ABANCAY-APURÍMAC-PERÚ)*


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI (May 5, 2011)

MONINCC said:


> LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO... hasta en mis sueños escucho ese nombre, jajaja
> 
> Pd. lindas imágenes!!



JAjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ!!!!!


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI (May 5, 2011)

LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO said:


>


Un consejo...hasta de un conejo: Seria bueno que simplificaras tu nombre por ejemplo LAS o algo mas llamativo, aunque tu nombre tiene aire de escritor o poeta...pero, como que altera la belleza de tus fotos.

QUE BUENO...Que abancay, ya tenga su tread.


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI (May 5, 2011)

LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO, Por siaca, no tendras fotos del pachachaca y de la casa hacienda de patibamba...me da curiosidad conocerlos desde que lei los rios profundos...


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI (May 5, 2011)

Antarqui said:


> la de utilizar un tipo de arquitectura disonante en su centro histórico.....estas construcciones deberían hacerlas en las afueras de la ciudad en la parte moderna


Tendriamos que preguntarnos primero, si Abancay tiene parte moderna (pues no conozco bien la ciudad). Aunque se que LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO estara disuesto a mostrarnosla...

PD: Por mi parte considero que AQP es la ciudad que mas a cometido este error...y en contrapartida, Cusco es la mas recelosa de su C.H. Moraleja: los extremos no son buenos.


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*COLEGIO MAJESA*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*ABANCAY : AVENIDA ARENAS*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*ABANCAY : AVENIDA AREQUIPA*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*ABANCAY :AVENIDA NÚÑEZ*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*ABANCAY : AVENIDA AREQUIPA*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*ABANCAY: AVENIDA NÚÑEZ*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*ABANCAY : AVENIDA DÍAZ BÁRCENAS*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*ABANCAY : CALLE LIMA*


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

LINDA ciudad, tengo que conocerla


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Qosqo Metropoli sXXI said:


> Tendriamos que preguntarnos primero, si Abancay tiene parte moderna (pues no conozco bien la ciudad). Aunque se que LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO estara disuesto a mostrarnosla...
> 
> PD: Por mi parte considero que AQP es la ciudad que mas a cometido este error...y en contrapartida, Cusco es la mas recelosa de su C.H. Moraleja: los extremos no son buenos.


hola amigo *qosqo metropoly SXXI, *es cierto que Abancaycito no es una ciudad que tenga un CH de grandes dimensiones como los tiene Cusco o Arequipa ni mucho menos, ni tampoco una parte moderna y diseñada por arquitectos, como abras visto en las fotos , es una ciudad tranquila, y su fuerte mas bien es su clima.

Abancay es una ciudad que goza de una temepratura de 24 °C de promedio, una flora espectacular y una vista panoramica de las quebradas que esa es su mayor atractivo.:eat:


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Abancay cambia cada vez mas por el tema Minero!!! esperemos que para bien


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

Pero eso puede cambiar, el retail está que entra con fuerza en la mayoría de ciudades del país y está cambiando las costumbres de sus pobladores, por ejemplo los centros comerciales, los supermercados, los cines, etc :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

augusto for ever said:


> hola amigo *qosqo metropoly SXXI, *es cierto que Abancaycito no es una ciudad que tenga un CH de grandes dimensiones como los tiene Cusco o Arequipa ni mucho menos, ni tampoco una parte moderna y diseñada por arquitectos, como abras visto en las fotos , es una ciudad tranquila, y su fuerte mas bien es su clima.
> 
> Abancay es una ciudad que goza de una temepratura de 24 °C de promedio, una flora espectacular y una vista panoramica de las quebradas que esa es su mayor atractivo.:eat:


Pero eso puede cambiar, el retail está que entra con fuerza cada vez más en la mayoría de ciudades del país y está cambiando las costumbres de sus pobladores, por ejemplo los centros comerciales, los supermercados, los cines, etc :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

Habrá alguna noticia de inversión privada para esta ciudad????


----------

